# Hospital?



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

My parents want to put me in the hospital!!!  I was wondering if their were anyones for social anxiety disorder. If I have to go anyways, I might as well go to one where I will get better. I have failed at getting better at other things. My psychiatrist recommended it. Thanks


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you're referring to a psychiatric hospital, I don't think that would help you with social anxiety. If anything, it would probably make it worse since most people in there aren't "socially normal". It can be a very frightening place for someone to be institutionalized. You shouldn't go there unless you've totally lost it. 

There are support groups and live-in therapy groups like the one supported on this website that provides better treatment for SA. Good luck and please don't go to a hospital for SA.


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

I might have no choice really, they are talking Roger anxiety disorders clinic in WI currently. And thats why I would rather go to one for SA because then we would all at least have the same problem.
And my psychiatrist suggested it, their not going to listen to me over her.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

it may be OK, hopefully they will teach you CBT and have roleplaying


----------



## MadCap Laughing (Nov 20, 2009)

You might enjoy it. It's kind of like camp. It's pretty laid back, all you do is eat and sleep and go to group. It's a nice little get away. Maybe you could practice your social skills on them, if you make a fool of yourself, it's not like it will really matter, since few people will be considered "normal" by societies standards anyways.


----------

